# Comm: swapper/1 Not tainted

## mcbarlo

Czasami w logach widze takie wpisy. W tym samym momencie load bardzo rosnie mimo, ze na serwerze nic szczegolnego sie nie dzieje. Najgorsze jest to, ze rolacza sesje BGP co widac w logu. Wymienialem juz dyski, jest nowy system, a mimo to probem nadal wystepuje.

Macie jakis pomysl co mozna z tym zrobic?

```
May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: NMI backtrace for cpu 1

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: CPU: 1 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/1 Not tainted 3.12.13-gentoo #5

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: Hardware name: IBM IBM System X3250 M4 -[2583E1G]-/00D3729, BIOS -[JQE142CUS-1.01]- 05/14/2012

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: task: ffff88007eb73d50 ti: ffff88007eb9e000 task.ti: ffff88007eb9e000

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff812ab127>]  [<ffffffff812ab127>] intel_idle+0xc7/0x130

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff88007eb9fdf8  EFLAGS: 00000046

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: RAX: 0000000000000020 RBX: 0000000000000008 RCX: 0000000000000001

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff88007eb9ffd8 RDI: 0000000000000001

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: RBP: ffff88007eb9fe28 R08: 0000000000001fd5 R09: 0000000000000018

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: R10: 000000000000351f R11: 0000000000008d59 R12: 0000000000000004

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: R13: 0000000000000020 R14: 0000000000000003 R15: ffffffff817ac678

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff88007ee80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: CR2: 00007fe831f07030 CR3: 000000000176d000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: Stack:

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: ffff88007eb9fe28 000000018107cedd ffff88007ee98300 ffffffff817ac500

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: 00002a71dc2520e1 0000000000000004 ffff88007eb9fe88 ffffffff8142991a

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: 000000000000001f 0000000002333743 000000000000001f 0000000002333743

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: Call Trace:

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: [<ffffffff8142991a>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x4a/0xd0

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: [<ffffffff81429a3e>] cpuidle_idle_call+0x9e/0x150

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: [<ffffffff8100a409>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: [<ffffffff81076551>] cpu_startup_entry+0x91/0x170

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: [<ffffffff81028afa>] start_secondary+0x19a/0x1f0

May  9 09:46:30 bgp kernel: Code: 48 8b 34 25 b0 b7 00 00 48 8d 86 38 e0 ff ff 48 89 d1 0f 01 c8 0f ae f0 48 8b 86 38 e0 ff ff a8 08 75 08 b1 01 4c 89 e8 0f 01 c9 <85> 1d 6b 17 50 00 75 0e 48 8d 75 dc bf 05 00 00 00 e8 03 80 dd

May  9 09:46:30 bgp bird: xxx: Received: Hold timer expired

May  9 09:46:30 bgp bird: xxx: Received: Hold timer expired

May  9 09:46:30 bgp bird: xxx: Received: Hold timer expired

May  9 09:46:31 bgp bird: xxx: Received: Hold timer expired

May  9 09:46:31 bgp bird: xxx: Received: Hold timer expired

May  9 09:46:31 bgp bird: xxx: Received: Hold timer expired
```

----------

